# University interview tomorrow!!



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well nervous 

Has anyone been to a uni interview?. What were they like? were you nervous?

Im hoping it won't be as bad as I'm thinking it will be..


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes, because I have one for a possible full scholarship next month.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

RayOfLight123 said:


> Well nervous
> 
> Has anyone been to a uni interview?. What were they like? were you nervous?
> 
> Im hoping it won't be as bad as I'm thinking it will be..


Yes, I have been to university interviews before and yes, I have been nervous too. Here's a few things that helped me,
- Convincing myself that in the big scheme of things, a school interview is not important. It is ok to make mistakes. If the interview does not go well, then all is not lost, it will be a learning experience which will better prepare me for future interviews. 
- Do you have more than one interview invite? If so, consider interviewing at less desirable places first and use these as interview practice. 
- Obviously, find the list of most common questions asked and prepare for them, not verbatim but have a general idea on what to say for each question. Also, learn the format of the interview. Is it going to be in a group setting? I have never done these. One on one / one on two interviews usually are conversational and laidback. This I say from having done over a dozen of this type.
- Try practicing smiling and making small talk with cashiers, sales people, the barber etc. the days leading to the interview. These people are obligated to be friendly and you don't have to have high expectations talking with them. It is good practice.
- Lastly, there is nothing wrong with using anti-anxiety medication for the day of the interview if you feel you have to. I am sure many people do to calm the nerves.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

You have to go through interviews to attend universities? ... oh man.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> You have to go through interviews to attend universities? ... oh man.


lol yeah whats that...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just had to meet with a school rep but it was quick and painless. I can't offer much advice in your situation but good luck, RubyRay!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Very few Uni's require interviews. Most give you the option to and invite random people for an interview if they want. I just got an invite for a yale alumni interview last week. According to my guidance counselor, interviews are either evaluative or informative. Evaluative is one you want to impress at. Informative is more casual and involves you asking your interviewer as many questions as he/she asks you. Good luck!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Interviews for Graduate degrees like MBAs usually have interviews.

But for undergrad, i dont think so, at least i didnt


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Most undergrad schools that I know of don't require interviews but the big schools do recommend that you have one.

I had to do an interview for one school. It didn't go quite as well as I hoped but it was alright for the most part. I did end up getting into that school.

BTW how did the interview go RayOfLight?


----------



## QuanSai (Feb 2, 2010)

woot said:


> Interviews for Graduate degrees like MBAs usually have interviews.
> 
> But for undergrad, i dont think so, at least i didnt


There are certainly interviews for undergraduate programs. MIT, Columbia, etc... All require interviews. There's no unknown explanation for why this is. Everyone applies to these schools with great numbers. The essay and interview can be pivotal in considering granting enrollment to a student.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I forgot I made this post :doh

The interview went really well. I got a place!. Start in October..I don't know why I got so nervous.


----------



## QuanSai (Feb 2, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I forgot I made this post :doh
> 
> The interview went really well. I got a place!. Start in October..I don't know why I got so nervous.


Excellent. Congrats.


----------

